# What is the most annoying thing in a game



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a questions to all warhammer 40k players out
there. What is the most annoying thing in the game,
Do you have any bad 40k players and noobs at your
local hobby shops, games workshop stores or the
gaming clubs that are power gamers, cheating in
the 40k games, bad mouth and talking negative
about your nice painted armies or half painted
armies. Do have any whinny players and noobs
at the table top annoying you because he or
she losing a game with toy soldiers. Finally do you
have problems with rules lawyers?. What's your
experience with the very awful 40k players and
noobs?.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I very much dislike the sales people at games workshop - its not their fault but its the false friendship they load on you and how they keep weeding in 'buy this' in their conversations. Very annoying. If I want to buy something I'll buy it.

Game wise maybe arguments - but in some games thats half the game its self. Haha.

MVL.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I particularly despise people who come to play a game (by nature a competitive enterprise) and then spend two hours telling you they don't want to win.

Fuck off then!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

true story
_player X _"no, he has toughness of 5"
*me* "are you sure? last time i played i am sure it was 4"
_player X _"oh, i dont think so"
*me* "well lets have a look in your codex"
_player X_ "i dont have one"
*Me* ".........................................right..............."

If you come to play punch in and bring your "A" game, i am not saying be a power gamer but at least have the fucking codex of the army you have.

Also read the rule book


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

There is a group of 3 twats that come to the local shop to play in the RTs, there a bunch of crying little bitches and they always manage to kill the fun in any game.

The hole day is consumed with him trying to show off his girl friend and bragging about how "awesome" his army is and how he would get a 7-8 for comp in a GT. Then we all counter with "We don't feel the need to show off, some of us actually have lives away from Warhammer" and telling him he is a fraking moron and that the crap he is playing would get him a 0. Mostly because hes a crying little girl.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> There is a group of 3 twats that come to the local shop to play in the RTs, there a bunch of crying little bitches and they always manage to kill the fun in any game.
> 
> The hole day is consumed with him trying to show off his girl friend and bragging about how "awesome" his army is and how he would get a 7-8 for comp in a GT. Then we all counter with "We don't feel the need to show off, some of us actually have lives away from Warhammer" and telling him he is a fraking moron and that the crap he is playing would get him a 0. Mostly because hes a crying little girl.


You know, you shouldn't berate 12 year olds, it is completely uncalled for. :laugh: But I must say that playing with young kids that aren't exceptionally chilled out can be a real pain, especially if they play spess mehreens. Other than that, the only people that really bother me are extreme rules lawyers and those who bring a GT cheese list to a friendly game.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Rules nazis kill all the fun in a game. Yes there are rules but for the fun of the game they need to be broken sometimes. For example why quibble about 1/2 an inch with shooting or charging?

Also sore loosers/winners. Its only a game, get over it...


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

The dice god's! there so fickle. 

But seriousally people that are so serious take the fun out. And people that pick cocked dice up and re-roll just because its not in their favour but then dont re-roll when it is in their favour. And people that comment on your moves that arnt even playing. Esspecially when its the right one!!! But in all fairness these people that can "spoil" the game are thankfully a small minority in my area and most players play fair and take the good with the bad.

I dont so much have a problem with power gamer's so long as i know then ill make a power list also. And sometimes you do have to practise even with power list's


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

the is one guy who cheats, that pisses me off. then there is the beginers who have to shout out every thing they do, so a normal conversation is next to impossible.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> true story
> _player X _"no, he has toughness of 5"
> *me* "are you sure? last time i played i am sure it was 4"
> _player X _"oh, i dont think so"
> ...


I can defiantly relate to this one lmao... its so stupid... sad really.

The one thing I really hate is the LoS I always get players that say something like "You cant see my tank because its behind a crater" or "a shrub"... THAT MAKES NO SENCE....A crater is a large hole so unless you in it it will provide no f'ing cover what so ever. As for the shrub... sure you can have a 5+ cover. "

That kind of crap blows my mind.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

the smelly, long-haired ginger gits that wear illfitting, black, bin-bag-like leather trench coats and hats like the freakin' pirate guy from Time Team, and then have the nerve to think that they and their ugly girlfriends are cool.

i have no idea why there are so many of them, you would have thought that it was such a specific description that there couldn't possibly be more than one. but i know 3 and there's even a picture of one queuing up for Games Day on the GW website. why the hell has no one told them that if they dressed a bit better then people wouldn't look at them with disgust in the street?

seriously though, i number one gripe about 40k gamers is that there are very few good dressers. i was a little upset to find that when i last visited Warhammer World that i was the only person to be wearing a casual shirt. everyone else had turned up in ugly, baggy t-shirts that they'd pick up 'off the market', that came in a range of colours that make a black and white printer look colourful.

its seriously off putting to people outside the hobby, and hardly encourages people from other markets. it wouldn't be hard for GW to produce some decently fitting t-shirts with colourful designs that were excessively nerdy and cheap looking, would it?

oh, and take a shower!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

For me its the 60 mile round trip to get to a gaming club or GW although I've met a few mates that play nearer.
But for in game annoyances there was 1 guy when I lived in portsmouth who waited to see your army before pulling out whichever of his armies was most likely to win, would never show you any army specific rules or even mention them until it was time for them to screw over your army, and he generally acted like a dick on the 3 occasions I played him ignoring rules and being generous when measuring distances for himself then checking all my unit coherancy and disembarkation distances to make sure I wasn't cheating. 
When I refused to play him it was because I was scared of his army (like little plastic men are a cause for fear) and not because I didn't feel like an hour of being annoyed.
My only other dislike was a really nerdy kid that was a regular at my local GW that always had a tape measure attatched to his belt (He used to get upset when you asked him if he had a Bob the Builder fixation)


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

admiraldick said:


> the smelly, long-haired ginger gits that wear illfitting, black, bin-bag-like leather trench coats and hats like the freakin' pirate guy from Time Team, and then have the nerve to think that they and their ugly girlfriends are cool.


They must be cool if you have an avatar in thier honour:wink:


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

When people don't use question marks at the end of questions...  Sorry, couldn't resist. 

My friend went to a Tourny recently and he told me this story...

(Shoots some wounds into a command squad)
Friend: Ok, so that's X wounds to these guys, and looks like 2 wounds to your Heavy bolters. So what are you going to roll for?
(A-Hole rolls dice, fails)
Friend: Wait, what are you rolling for? You know you have to declare what right?
A-Hole: Oh, those were for my heavy bolters.
Friend: Um... ok, I guess they died then.
(A-Hole picks up normal bolters)
Friend: Wait, I thought you said those were for your Heavy Bolters?
A-Hole: Yah, they were. 
(A-Hole continues to roll dice, save some)
Friend: So are you going to remove your Heavy Bolters then?
A-Hole: Yah.
(A-Hole begins his turn, declaring Heavy Bolter shots)

I'm still working on a classification for this guy, but here are some I can't stand...

Rules Lawyer. Doesn't matter what the rule is; it's his way or the high way. Disagrees with the 4+ concept and either RAW or RAI. Will stop the game until he finds someone who agrees with him. 

Poor Sport. Either get's angry or very depressed when they start losing. Will often go into emo mode saying life is unfair, your codex is stronger or they need to update his army so he can win once in his life.

One-Upper. Their army is always better than yours; they have more options, better painted models, 1 army more than you do, know all the rules, have 2 hot girlfriends, makes more money than you, drives a nicer car and generally has a better existance. 

I'm a girl version 1. I once had a girl say; "You know I cry right?" They will use emotions to gain pity favor. Also uses gender bias; girls aren't great gamers, don't like war, etc.

I'm a girl version 2. Similar to the One-Upper, they will attempt to tear down the gender walls if only to establish their own superiority over you. One wonders why they didn't just punch you in the face to prove their tougher than you are.

I'm a girl version 3. Low cut shirt, push up bra and a wild wind blown hair style. It doesn't matter what dice she rolls, because you're obviously not looking at them are you? 

Absenty. This person may or may not actually play the game with you. They might see some nifty book they've wanted to read, start chatting with friends or is distracted by either something shiney, or girl version 3. 

Just to name a few... there's a reason I don't hit clubs or stores or Tournies.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Dafistofmork said:


> the is one guy who cheats, that pisses me off. then there is the beginers who have to shout out every thing they do, so a normal conversation is next to impossible.


I know a local guy that will make you thankful for your cheater...

He has NEVER played a fair game in his life. We named cheats after him. And the worst he has don yet was try to white out a rule in his codex that he didn't like... Yes, he used white out, in the codex, and tried to say he didn't know!


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Revelations said:


> When people don't use question marks at the end of questions...  Sorry, couldn't resist.


the punctuation was incorrect, but not the way you have suggested. it should have read:

'what' is the most annoying thing in the game.

refering, of course, to the highly annoying use of the word what in every sentence of the core rulebook, irrespective of whether it is a question or even makes sense. such as:



40k 5th Ed said:


> In the right circumstances, rending what weapons have a chance of peircing any armour with a hail of shots [...]





40k 5th Ed said:


> Teleporting what troops are lost in what the warp [...]


and most annoying of all:



40k 5th Ed said:


> What the what Tyranid what race what is what highly what psychic what, what linked what by what a what dread what sentience what known what as what the what Hive what Mind what


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

I dunno what I hate the most
I hate powergamers, cmon! This is a fun hobby, until someone decides to take a tournament army to every game they play, and somehow gets pissed off when you complain about how they're complete glorious bastards
I hate painting commentators. Sure, your painting is better than mine, but painting isn't everything, and I play far better than you >_>
I hate chavs. So far in my local GW:
- I have almost been shot through the ear with a solid shot. Oww?
- We have been stink bombed
- Large amounts of Starter Displays have been stolen
BAH HUMBUG!!!


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

scruff said:


> I dunno what I hate the most
> I hate powergamers, cmon! This is a fun hobby, until someone decides to take a tournament army to every game they play, and somehow gets pissed off when you complain about how they're complete glorious bastards
> I hate painting commentators. Sure, your painting is better than mine, but painting isn't everything, and I play far better than you >_>
> I hate chavs. So far in my local GW:
> ...


Dude, I can't even imagine... If that sort of thing were to happen at my game store, I can only imagine the newspaper headlines the following day... "3 shots were fired through the window of such and such games, police say, and suspects have yet to be identified by what the coroner's office could squeegee up from the asphault."

I worry about the owner sometimes. :wink:


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Opponents who come unprepared. I once fought an Ork green tide army, but the player only had 5 dice. 

The game took over four hours....


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

People that act out of turn. One of my current opponents is still picking up the 5th ed rules, and fired his vindi at some termies through a squad. I meantioned that it'd make them more survivable (4+ cover vs. 5+ inv), so he moved ~4 guys out of the way. I lost an extra 2 termies because of that! Not saying anything against him not having grasped the rules yet, but please learn from it for next time.



Revelations said:


> I'm a girl version 3. Low cut shirt, push up bra and a wild wind blown hair style. It doesn't matter what dice she rolls, because you're obviously not looking at them are you?


I'm sorry, but is this is a problem?


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

1-Smelly players, I don't care if you wear a loincloth or a barrel to a game just wash your body and brush your teeth

2- Foul language. Tolerable once in a great while (especially after a particularly bad thing happening), but if I wanted to hear that crap all day long I'll go to the docks or something.

3-Poor losers.

4-Poor winners.

5-Lack of respect for others and the place you're in. Those types I'll never play. I'll walk out of a game for that one.

Generally I'll play anyone once and if they're an asshole it will be the last game. I realise that I may be found to be a pain by someone as well and try to limit that as much as I can.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Caledor said:


> I'm sorry, but is this is a problem?


Only because I went there to play 40K. Now I have a bomb shell using her sexuality to exploit my more... feral nature. I'm either going to have to go emotionally dead and turn her into girl version 1 when she realizes her charms aren't working on me. Or I'm going to have to start flirting with her, eventually having one thing lead to another and I end up doing things if I mentioned would get me at the very least suspended from the forums. Or if I'm feeling frisky, lift up my shirt and drop my pants just enough when she gets to get distracted by my clevage.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

people who complain....a lot. i have a few of these that play with my friends and i since our local GW up and left and i honestly dont know why we keep them around. it bugs the hell out of me. also those who swear because they think it makes them look cool. now i am not going to lie i do have a swearing problem, obviously not on forums cause i dont want to get kicked off, but in real life it's pretty bad. but i will admit it makes sense when i swear if you know what i mean. we have one kid says fuck i dont know how many times and it sounds sooooooooo bad. 

as for other things, the girlies can be a problem. when they try that shit on me and show me their assets i flirt back and beat the shit out of their army at the same time.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Most anoying thing ever? *thinks* *thinks* *thinks*

The guy who shows up with a big cardboard box full of asorted guard tanks and infantry. 5% of witch are painted, 40% of witch are asembled compleatly. 2% are unrecognisable and revealed half way thru the game to be a demolisher. Thats really about it, my local store is awsome.

But serriously the guy is horible, his basalisks will fall apart when he moves them. Someone find him and give him some glue (I'm to greedy and selfish)


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Revelations said:


> Only because I went there to play 40K. Now I have a bomb shell using her sexuality to exploit my more... feral nature. I'm either going to have to go emotionally dead and turn her into girl version 1 when she realizes her charms aren't working on me. Or I'm going to have to start flirting with her, eventually having one thing lead to another and I end up doing things if I mentioned would get me at the very least suspended from the forums. Or if I'm feeling frisky, lift up my shirt and drop my pants just enough when she gets to get distracted by my clevage.


Or you could just realize that she is just another person and play like normal. Women are not aliens lol. 

Most annoying thing has got to be a players who ignore the slight nuances of rules, like measuring precisely because they are over eager to try out their newest uber tactic. 

Second most annoying this has got to be people who boast about how powerful their unit is while failing to mention it costs 200 points or that it is only good at one thing. Rock beats scissors, scissors beat paper and paper beats rock, but that never seems to stop the rock player from constantly talking about rock.


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

If anything seriously annoyed me, I probably wouldn't bother to play. 


That said, people who don't know da rulz, and would rather argue it than look it up in the BRB can be bothersome. 

I'm certain you all know the type.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not incredibly fond of the dickish guy who thinks he's _the man_ at the FLGS. For example, there is a male with nine fingers at my FLGS who played Mech Warrior with four or five other people. Over time, his attitude problem and moronic anecdotes whittled the number down to three, including himself. The other two were a father and son combo, and said dickish guy proceeded to call the father a cheater in front of everyone (in addition to telling him to jump in a lake), even though the father was correct in his interpretation of the rules. I was relieved when I found out that I wouldn't have to deal with him anymore.... until he showed up the next week with a Space Marines army :ireful2:


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

I admit, I do have my faults.
i AM a rather loud person
i DO get distracted easily
but i at least aknowledge it

however something that really pisses me off is: 
the guy who has to look upevery. single. rule.
him: heavy bolters str and AP?
me: str 5 ap 5.
him: ok BS of guardsmen?
me: 3....
him: so thats a 3 up?
me: 4+
him: are you SURE?
me: yes
him: im going to go look it up, be right back 
(5 minutes later)
him: ok you were right
me: ok, you hit and didnt wound
him: no, heavy bolters are str 6, i wound space marines on a 2+
me:you know what, screw it
i get my army and leave


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

admiraldick said:


> the smelly, long-haired ginger gits that wear illfitting, black, bin-bag-like leather trench coats and hats like the freakin' pirate guy from Time Team, and then have the nerve to think that they and their ugly girlfriends are cool.
> 
> i have no idea why there are so many of them, you would have thought that it was such a specific description that there couldn't possibly be more than one. but i know 3 and there's even a picture of one queuing up for Games Day on the GW website. why the hell has no one told them that if they dressed a bit better then people wouldn't look at them with disgust in the street?
> 
> ...


ha ha ha yeah nothing worse then a stinky opponent in a tourny where you have to play them and be near them.

i wear nice clothes von zipper billabong etc but most of our club dresses tidy except one always has some freaking horrible hawian style shirt and baggy pants


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

opp. who gets distracted by everyone in the store and his cell phone.
are we gonna finish setup before store closes?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OH! i thought of another while at swim practice, the people who look like creepers if you get what im saying. these are the guys/gals who wear the shirts that say "i am stabbing you with my mind" (honest to god i saw one of those shirts) are almost albino they are so white, wear black clothes (the creepy kind of black that sucks out your soul), have either really long hair or really short hair, have an emo attitude, and have an overabundance of spike bracelets. (now there are people who dress like this that i get along with very well but i hope everyone understands who i am talking about) those people bug me cause we used to have one at our store when it was around and he would always somehow turn the game into a depressing matter, it got to the point where everytime i would kill one of his units he looked like he was going to cut his wrists. I eventually stopped playing him cause i felt like he actually was stabbing me with his mind.....ow my head.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait, what about the silent player who just observes everyone and then complains about them to peers in an online forum? I jest, I jest 

I'm actually quite blessed to have befriended nearly all of the people I play with, thankfully. Having recently moved to Florida from NY, I've finally found some friends here, rofl.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't like playing against unpainted armies. I know a guy with about 4k points of SM and he sometimes comes over to my mates place for a game. He has been playing a lot longer then I have but he has never bothered to paint any of his minis. It just annoys me because all of my regular gaming group have fairly decent painted armies, and we have a couple of great tables and a bunch of awesome looking terrain. You look across the tabletop and you see a bunch of boring gray and it just takes something away from the game for me.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Siege said:


> I don't like playing against unpainted armies. I know a guy with about 4k points of SM and he sometimes comes over to my mates place for a game. He has been playing a lot longer then I have but he has never bothered to paint any of his minis. It just annoys me because all of my regular gaming group have fairly decent painted armies, and we have a couple of great tables and a bunch of awesome looking terrain. You look across the tabletop and you see a bunch of boring gray and it just takes something away from the game for me.


I don't like seeing unpainted miniatures for the most part, but it's more than forgivable and understandable with the people at my FLGS. Not so much an annoyance for me.... I'd say it's more of a 'it-would-look-awesome-if-both-armies-were-painted-but-ohh-well' type thing for me.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh I know it's not really a big deal but nothing else really annoys me since all the people I game with are either mates of mine or great blokes anyway.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Mivarlocht said:


> until he showed up the next week with a Space Marines army :ireful2:


Probably Ultra Marines at that


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Siege said:


> I know a guy with about 4k points of SM and he sometimes comes over to my mates place for a game. He has been playing a lot longer then I have but he has never bothered to paint any of his minis.


thats kinda sad... i mean most of my army is unpainted but i've only been playing for 2 months...

but the most annoying thing so far for me is that my Big Mek with Shokk Attack Gun hates me, I've used him 3 times and two out of those 3 times my frist time I shooting with him double 1s have came up


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

People who jjust won't accept when they mention a squad of thiers so powerful and then you mention something that can beat that so called power squad and then they are like well this could beat that and so this would still be alive...Hello I know that all units have a weakness and a counter from each army in the game get with it I have, as this arguement just ends in a loop.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> I don't like playing against unpainted armies. I know a guy with about 4k points of SM and he sometimes comes over to my mates place for a game. He has been playing a lot longer then I have but he has never bothered to paint any of his minis. It just annoys me because all of my regular gaming group have fairly decent painted armies, and we have a couple of great tables and a bunch of awesome looking terrain. You look across the tabletop and you see a bunch of boring gray and it just takes something away from the game for me.


Perhaps he has little time?
Perhaps he has work, a wife, a kid(s) or other activities that demand his attention?
Perhaps he just wants to play with his models for which he paid good money for without first slaving away months at a time to paint them?
Pehaps he's so unbelievably bad at painting that the models are better off unpainted?
Perhaps he's a slow but perfectionist painter that doesn't want his models to just have paint on them but that they be really well painted so that it will take him years to get 1000 points done?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Camaris said:


> Perhaps he has little time?
> Perhaps he has work, a wife, a kid(s) or other activities that demand his attention?
> Perhaps he just wants to play with his models for which he paid good money for without first slaving away months at a time to paint them?
> Pehaps he's so unbelievably bad at painting that the models are better off unpainted?
> Perhaps he's a slow but perfectionist painter that doesn't want his models to just have paint on them but that they be really well painted so that it will take him years to get 1000 points done?


I gotta agree with camaris sorry seige 
i have 3 thousand points of tau that i desperately wanna paint
and make look nice
but im so god damn bad i never bring my painted models
and i constantly spray and re spray
in 3 years of lotr fantasy and 40k i only have two models i was happy with
gandalf the white lol
which broke ironically
and a pirnaha and im still not quite happy with
i know its an eyesore and it embarasses me
but its hard when u cant paint

for me its the guy that stands their and tells u what u should do
its my fucking game mate if i wanna make my tau do the hornpipe i will
now fuck off

oh and the guy that tells u about all these rules that makes his army so good
like the guy that told me an orbital strike came in on turn 1 (thank god i bought a witch hunters codex or i would have believed him)
and then goes on even if everyone tells u he is wrong
a whole shop of vets are telling u ur wrong
what do u think they're doing april fucking fool 
well thats me done
ill tell u one thing i never played that wanker again


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Maybe the guy does have other things that demand his attention... or maybe he can't paint? 

Well I know this bloke and I know for a fact he has never even tried painting because I have asked him. It's just kinda odd because he isn't a power gamer or a tourney player (I don't think you can play tourneys with unpainted minis anyway can you?) and he is really into all the fluff. Most guys I know that are big fluff heads are big into painting. 

Besides that one minor annoyance he is a great guy to game with, and I didn't mean to offend anybody else who may not paint their armies. 

I guess it's just one of those things but I don't play with dudes who cheat or kids who don't know the rules or blokes who are just general wankers, so I don't really get annoyed by anything else when I game other than this. I guess I'm lucky in that I have a pretty solid circle of about 10 good mates and gamers and I don't need to go to a store and play against random dickheads. 

Okay I thought of something else that annoys me. When you are in the middle of a massive Apocalypse game and you run out of beer and bud, now that sucks.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Siege said:


> Well I know this bloke and I know for a fact he has never even tried painting because I have asked him. It's just kinda odd because he isn't a power gamer or a tourney player (I don't think you can play tourneys with unpainted minis anyway can you?) and he is really into all the fluff. Most guys I know that are big fluff heads are big into painting.


I havn't been to that many tournaments, but all the ones I've been to have factored in your painting/converting factored into your final points. So you could play with unpainted armies, you just didn't get any points in that category and pretty much assured you weren't going to place at the top unless you just really rocked in all the other categories.

But for the thread... what annoys me is driving an hour + and being lucky to get in one game. And having to overhear all the magic players in the process... bah. I already fought to get off the cardboard crack and don't need any temptation to play it once more. But thats just how it works out I guess.

I don't care for cheaters, but who does? Rather redundant to even mention it honestly. If I realize my opponent is cheating I rarely walk away from the game though. I just let them have their fun and remember to not play them anymore.


----------



## death-avenged (Feb 17, 2009)

The thing I hate the most is from when i was fairly new at the game and another gamer said he would teach me fair enough:victory:

but i hated it he just made power lists for his force and i lost the first seven or so games nearly quit the game until i played another noob at the local GW store and had a great laugh:laugh: ok it took us longer as we didnt know all the rules and stuff but it was fun and a great way to learn the game.


----------



## Lippy1977 (Mar 2, 2009)

I totally agrey i hate the rule junkies that stand over the top of there book's are you shore you can do tha t thay say ooh i'll have 2 check that grr if u dont no the rules dont play an if i cant do something then i wont i dont need some rule boffing 2 tell me how 2 play i play for fun if i win i win if i lose i lose just play an have fun grr


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Lippy1977 said:


> I totally agrey i hate the rule junkies that stand over the top of there book's are you shore you can do tha t thay say ooh i'll have 2 check that grr if u dont no the rules dont play an if i cant do something then i wont i dont need some rule boffing 2 tell me how 2 play i play for fun if i win i win if i lose i lose just play an have fun grr


Do you talk to the Emperor like that?! Use some punctuation soldier!

My biggest pet peeve is a popular one it seems: Gamer Funk.

Why is it that people who play games don't understand how to shower? Its so easy! Hell, even a little deoderant would be appreciated.

Maybe its cool in Europe, but not here in the states...

Also, I get annoyed with people who think that being a little bit "off" on the measuring tape doesn't matter.

Are you kidding me? This is a game *based* on math and measurements.

If I'm 6.3 inches away from your assault marines, you're damn right I'm not "giving it to you".

Same goes for people and deepstriking. When it scatters in a bad direction and they place the miniatures in a spot that isn't where the arrow is pointing so that they don't have to take the mishap table or dangerous terrain. And of course if you call them out on this they make *you* out to be the bad guy.

We all play by the same rules. In a lot of places, leniency of interpretation is acceptable and should be applauded, as some things in the BRB need to be errata'd or FAQ'd.

But there is no different way to interpret 6" or 12" or 24" etc... So stop trying.

/end rant


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

What annoys me is all the regulars who play agaisnt me aren't around anymore. One has martil arts on the rare time I can play, one gets bored going to the youth club we play in, one is a pillhead, others are just too lazy to go. Even the new guys don't want to play there anymore because of people who don't play come in and mock them..... I seriusly need to sort that palce out....


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

marcch said:


> 1-Smelly players, I don't care if you wear a loincloth or a barrel to a game just wash your body and brush your teeth
> 
> 2- Foul language. Tolerable once in a great while (especially after a particularly bad thing happening), but if I wanted to hear that crap all day long I'll go to the docks or something.
> 
> ...


Damn... there goes our whole gaming group :wink:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Gakmesideways said:


> Same goes for people and deepstriking. When it scatters in a bad direction and they place the miniatures in a spot that isn't where the arrow is pointing so that they don't have to take the mishap table or dangerous terrain. And of course if you call them out on this they make *you* out to be the bad guy.
> 
> We all play by the same rules. In a lot of places, leniency of interpretation is acceptable and should be applauded, as some things in the BRB need to be errata'd or FAQ'd.


Had this exact same thing happen with my group. Guy says "You know, only people who are losing get really picky about the rules". Pfffft.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

What annoys me the most in the game is I used to be
in the gaming club along time ago and their gaming 
club is full of thugs,punks and they have badly
painted 40k armies as well. Instead of buying GW
citadel product for painting and modeling their
armies at the local comic/hobby shop. They
go to the local hardware store and buy house
paints,spray paints and other martials to 
build their 40k armies. The models tuned
out really awful on the gaming board. I used
to get teased and made fun of by the
gaming club a bunch of times for not bringing
my army at the local store.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Wait so they made models out of stuff from a hardware store? Why were you playing them?


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Had this exact same thing happen with my group. Guy says "You know, only people who are losing get really picky about the rules". Pfffft.


yeah I'm kinda a D&D rules lawyer, i get this all the time when we play... ususally I'm screwing over the party tho

like this one time we had some monster flanked (+2 to attacks), and the rogue said "hey everyone lets surround him so we get the +4 surrounding bonus!" 

then I told him there was no such thing, he didn't believe me untill i truned to the page on flanking

I guess my point is I try to play by the rules even if f***s me over


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

What really annoys me is when people don't pay attention to the game. It's my turn, I'm shooting at his troops, and he just walks away to the other side of the store and starts looking at stuff on the shelves. It is very tempting to just say all 45 of my Deffgun shots hit and wounded, and the Shokk Attack Gun rolled double 6's over his darned Tau commander and his bodyguard :laugh:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Captain Roy said:


> What annoys me the most in the game is I used to be
> in the gaming club along time ago and their gaming
> club is full of thugs,punks and they have badly
> painted 40k armies as well. Instead of buying GW
> ...


You can get perfectly fine primer at a hardware store, that isn't Citadel. I've used X-O Rust and Krylon

Actually painting with house paint though is rather silly.:no:


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

I hate the Funk more than anything. If taking a shower demands so much time then you better find a new hobby and walk out into some sun light.

Also there is one kid in our club who play Eldar and all of his units fall apart in the middle of the game. The game consists of him moving and then finding whatever glue, snot or spit he can find to reasemble. One day his war walker literalty blew a part like a real krac missle had hit. there were pieces everywhere around the room.

And the one guy who shows up with 5 dice and is playing a horde army. I am guilty of this one time and now I know how anoyed the guy was I was playing against.
Go buy some freakin dice cheap skate!


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

We have a guy in our group (well after all its just a game and all fun, right? ... no!) that
1. doesn't know his DH after 2 years playing
2. is a sour loser
3. starts to be that sore loser in round 2 when he thinks he is losing
4. is a bastard when winning and telling you how great he is
5. starts to be like this in round two when he gets the feeling he is winning

We started to "tell him" and it works. I have faith in people and I am also sometimes a real arsehole an I expect people to tell me... after all... how should I change into a better person if noone tells me I am not? :victory:


----------



## Sephirros (Feb 6, 2009)

Things I hate the most...

Irritating store people that insist only GW products are worth-while (paint, etc) and refuse to rec. any alternatives for the people that cant afford 15 bucks for a can of black matte spray paint. 

Overly distracted players. Sure its fine to step aside a few times or chat across to someone else... but when a game takes two or three times as long because of it... STFU already. 

The "IN" crowd. You know... the group that knows the store owner or manager. The ones that practically live in the shop... that act like everyone else is some noob or must somehow prove themselves before being treated as an equal. They also like to constantly use IN jokes, or bring up past events no one knows about but them and act like the people that dont know are morons... you all know these elitist pricks. _"Hey Manager Bob, hows the wifey doin', are we going to go to that movie Friday with Joe and Sue?... Oh, who are you there? Move aside, I have to talk to MY friend, the MANAGER..."_ ...all this as I am trying to buy something or talk to the manager. And sometimes its even worse as the manager or owner might tolerate this or even propagate it!

People too distracted by the female form to just play the damn game. Oh looky, a girl in a game shop, lets all slobber on her tits! And dont say its the girls fault for dressing sexy... a girl could be wearing a nun outfit and still have someone trying to get it off.

People that think you are a rules nazi for looking up rules you honestly dont know.... or alternatively think you are some lame ass noob because you dont have all the current rules memorized along with their page numbers. 

Sloppy players. You know... the one that insists upon keeping a big mac and coke on the table and who somehow manages to dump his drink at least once a month. Or the one who has so much crap spread around him you have to squeeze/tip-toe past to get to common areas.

Hmmm... I better stop before I forget why I play in the first place! Lol.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Sephirros said:


> People too distracted by the female form to just play the damn game. Oh looky, a girl in a game shop, lets all slobber on her tits! And dont say its the girls fault for dressing sexy... a girl could be wearing a nun outfit and still have someone trying to get it off.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Thats going in my sig. God dammit that was funny!

I hate people who are jerks. 
Ohh so beat my army again. Get over it!
Or if you beat them then "you cheated!" are you fucking kidding me?
As Sephirros said the stupid "IN" crowd. And the people who work there. There was once a manager in my GW who wouldn't let me use my Exacto knife because it wasn't sold by GW. WTF!! I don't even know why I still go there? Oh wait cause it's the only place near me. :suicide: Damn!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Once 2 kids asked me if I can play, I was okay how many points? They just said what models they got, and I said yea but how many points then they said they had to count and tryed to use 3 secial characters (Ultramarines). And all the time they said that I can't win. When they had counted and got 1000 points I made a 1000 points orks/CSm list and won in turn 3. It wasnt even a funny game. I hate that kind of people .


----------



## kholek09 (Feb 4, 2009)

for me its my necrons phase out rule - if a squad reaches 25% or less of its starting size - they all just vanish!Grrrrrrr....


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

kholek09 said:


> for me its my necrons phase out rule - if a squad reaches 25% or less of its starting size - they all just vanish!Grrrrrrr....


wait, its not squads that dissappear its if ur army is under 25%


Wait i really hate is the kids that think 37" is actually 36", i mean it is really close to 36" but its just not quite there. sure if i can add 1" to one of my shooting phases or charges it would be fine but i feel ur not into that kind of thing........oh i turn around real fast and u move ur dude 1" closer and then decide to "remeasure" when get back, well ok


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

People that call cheese on your army just because you beat them. Even if their army is cheesier that yours.

Another one is people that complain when you beat them by a lot. And no I'm not a noob-basher the most recent occasion of this was quite a close friend of mine even though it was just because his dice took a crap on him and I got lucky. GRRRR!!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

heres somthing that irritates me-a friend of mine can not but help but be cheasy. once he said he would go easy with his SM on this guy who had just started 40k with IG-first turn, drop pod with 10 assult marines landed amongst the IG gunline, shielded by terrain so only 20 guardsmen could see it. had he not gone easy, they would have been vanguard instead.
game ended 11kp to none in the SM's favour.
and do not get me started on his chaos....


----------

